# My homemade no-sew cage accessories. I bought everything for $14.00!



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Over the weekend I went to the fabric store. 
I bought 2 meters of fleece, some ribbon & a cross-stitch hoop. 
The total was no more than $14.00.

Here's what I made so far:








A square hammock (fringe-tied all around)














Corner Hammock (fringe-tied all around)








A soft tube (fringe-tied on the top)




















And a swing! (I saw something similar on The Rat Whisper)

I also made 6 shelf liners... I still have a good chunk of fabric left, probably enough to make one more hammock. 

So there's a lot of cheap things you can do for your ratties!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I love it all! I hadn't thought of no sew... BRILLIANT! I really love the swing--I'm going to have to make one! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Fun!!! There are a lot of creative people on here. I suck at sewing, but I like making things for them, thankfully most cubes, hammocks, etc... are sew in a straight line type items. I've gotten good enough at it (sewing straight lines) that I've been making cage accessories that match all the liners I have. I find it's a HUGE stress reliever.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

That swing is so awesome! I have tons of cross stitch hoops of all sizes lying around, so I'll be making one or two of those for sure!


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you! 

It was very fun, & super easy. I'm trying to teach myself to sew, but until then I'll just use the fringe-tie technique. 

This is the tutorial I used for the swing. Her swing is a lot more pretty than mine, & I used ribbon instead, but it all works out 

[video]http://www.ratwhisperer.net/2012/11/homemade-rat-swing.html[/video]


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It looks awesome!


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Totally going to make a couple swings how creative!


----------



## Pretzel&SnitzelRatties (Dec 15, 2012)

I really love the things you have created for them and i especially like the swing.
You have inspired me to make one for my boyz 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

i love the swing! My girl would love that. gonna have to make one this week for her


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Don't forget to check out the tutorial I used for the swing, it's so easy:
http://www.ratwhisperer.net/2012/11/homemade-rat-swing.html


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

That is a great swing. I will have to make one for my girls too!


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I checked out the tutorial and made a couple swings for my ratties


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh!!! I LOVE YOUR SWINGS!!! especially the first one, with the comic book fabric. So awesome! I definitely need to get my hands on some cool fabric. I like that you fringed out the excess fabric around the edges instead of cutting it off, that looks really cute. 

How do your rats feel about it so far?


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

Those rats swings are SO adorable. I used to embroider so I have lots of those hoops lying around. Awesome


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow! All I thought of so far is a hammock! What a good idea! Yours seem to love them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I haven't seen any of them use it yet haha I had to force Biffy up on it lol Nibs likes to sleep Under it though haha


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Aww bless mine were like that with the hammock I made, but now they argue over going together haha they'll soon enjoy them!






mumble got there in the end 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's another link I found with lots of homemade projects... there's a fringe-tied hanging cube nest! I might try that next!

*​*http://www.squidoo.com/simple-and-easy-ways-to-accessorize-a-rat-cage


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

WOW!!
Those are AMAZING!!

You're very talented and creative. Your rats must be having lots of fun with their new things.


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

I made a no-sew hanging cube nest! ...It's a lot bigger than I intended it to be, and it's more of a deformed rectangle than a square, but I don't think the rats mind haha... I filled it up with left over scraps of fleece & some paper towel. So far, my rats have been hoping in and out of it. Hopefully I'll catch them sleeping in it... It took me almost two hours to make! It's a "learn as you go" type of thing, but I think anyone can make it.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you  I'm currently learning how to use a sewing machine. I'll post new accessories when I'm finished... I'm going to try to only use a minimum amount of money. I want to keep everything cheap, & thrifty.


----------



## crys12065 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh wow! That is awesome! Where can I find instructions for the hammocks and stuff? Would love to try it


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

I love the swing!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

Love these! I just started watching the RatWhisperer vids a few days ago, and was planning to make these very things myself  I love the colors you picked!


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

I went to the dollar store & found these little baskets... They're made of cardboard & some sort of fabric overlaid on top. 
I cut a little door in it, & turned it upside down & turned into this...









It was very easy to cut... My boys like to hop on top of it, so it gives them an extra level in their cage, but they also like to sleep inside & build their nest. It's a much cheaper alternative to buying an igloo hut from the petstore. It only cost $1.99... My boys aren't chewers, luckily, so I don't think they'll chew through it.


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

crys12065 said:


> Oh wow! That is awesome! Where can I find instructions for the hammocks and stuff? Would love to try it


I'm using this tutorial...

http://www.finchaviary.com/Rat/Rat Tutorials/RatTutorials.htm

if you scroll down there is a PDF file that you can download & print out. 

My sewing machine is on the fritz right now, but my dad is fixing it... so hopefully I can start sewing soon. I plan on using this fabric...


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

^ ignore that second attachement that was for the previous post.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

That's pretty cool! I need to buy some fleece, but not sure where to get it for a good price.... Anyone know an online one ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I spent my weekend making my boys a swing, hammock and a wooden house with a fleece roof, its made their cage more interesting for them and they love them more then shop bought items they have, random! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Although the house is wood so doesn't really count in this thread but still thought I would share  

So we have a swing, two hammocks, a little hidy house, a piece of string tied from one side of the cage to the other with Cheerios threaded through  and obviously they're new wooded house, 
 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute!!! I love making my rats a cherrio garland. They go nuts for it!

How do your rats like the swing? It could be a hit or miss for rats. My rats liked sleeping under it more than playing on top of it haha.


----------



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

This is so great! awesome job. Really helpful because I can't sew at all.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for all of this! I have been looking for no-sew things I can make for my boys, there cage is pretty bare right now & I feel bad [even tho it was their fault for destroying all the hammocks etc. I bought for them lol] I may take a trip to JoAnns this weekend!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Two of my girls are big and a bit clumsy, I think the swing would be a deathtrap for them, which is a shame 'cause they look so awesome! Love that comic book style one and I love the cheerio strings, I'm gonna try that. I'd love to make stuff for my rats but I'm hopeless with most crafts.


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

you guys should check out this link for some more ideas. I've done all of them at one point in time, and will definitely be doing these things for my new babies when it gets closer to them coming home... http://www.suzsugargliders.com/nosewaccessories.htm


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

So I got some fleece fabric at JoAnns & some cord...got a little sewing kit at Target [decided i will give sewing a go, its been a while but i think i'm still good!]...then once I opened the kit there was no needle!!! What sewing kit doesn't include a needle????


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

laura said:


> you guys should check out this link for some more ideas. I've done all of them at one point in time, and will definitely be doing these things for my new babies when it gets closer to them coming home... http://www.suzsugargliders.com/nosewaccessories.htm


oooh yay! Thanks!


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Eden10 said:


> So I got some fleece fabric at JoAnns & some cord...got a little sewing kit at Target [decided i will give sewing a go, its been a while but i think i'm still good!]...then once I opened the kit there was no needle!!! What sewing kit doesn't include a needle????


What!? Haha! I feel bad for you. No needle?! :S

When you _do_ invest in a needle make sure to post your creations >_<
I love seeing what everyone creates.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

ratazana said:


> Cute!!! I love making my rats a cherrio garland. They go nuts for it!
> 
> How do your rats like the swing? It could be a hit or miss for rats. My rats liked sleeping under it more than playing on top of it haha.


Only just read this, they like to sleep on it, haha but when the other comes over and the swing moves they jump off haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow all that stuff looks so amazing. I have to make some. My girls two last hammock/beds they finally chewed to **** lol

About how much fabric is needed to make like 1-2 of them?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I know this thread is not about bedding but it is about making things with fleece so here's my question do you have to use fleece? Or can you use cotton? And line it with fleece? Or leave it just as it is?, Also any suggestions on cleaning fabrics for rats before giving them it so its sanitized and no bugs or anything is on them? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Misty- run it on hot through the wash and dry  I don't use scented detergent though 

I'm sure you can use cotton but the problem would be the pee would just chill in the cotton and not really do much of anything.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Idk why I didn't post it here but heres how my first hammock turned out: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?68594-Yay! very basic, but my boys are pretty destructive so I wasn't really going for fancy. Today I made a tunnel & 2 more hammocks [one was a mini one for Lucifer & Igor ;D] I'm on a roll!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Zurface thanks and ok just means extra washing haha if I use cotton but that's ok because my girls sent really chewers so they will last  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Well you can test it so you can see what I'm saying. It will essentially puddle in the cotton. Take an old cotton tshirt and lay it on a plate pour a bit of water on it say 3 tbs and do the same with a snip of fleece and watch the difference. The cotton will stay wet on the surface I'm pretty sure but the fleece should wick it to the underside so the top is dry but the bottom is wet. You don't want your rats walking on pee. That is how they get bumble foot. Towels would be better. I'm not 100% positive about my cotton theory but that's my experience with it. I've used tshirts to wipe up stuff before and it just stayed wet forever then got mildewy while fleece I can hang dry for 10 15 mins and it's dry. Maybe someone else can chime in on this.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok I got them some fleece blankets and I'm just going to use the cotton for the outsides of hammocks I think the fleece will be much more comfortable for them anyways  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

